# Floor Treatment



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you guys do any sort of floor treatment on your trailers? We put Lynseed on our enclosed snowmobile trailer and that seems to work well with water.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I just put DURABAK on the floor of my new trailer. It is like a bumpy truck bed liner. I used 2 gallons on my 6x12 V front including ramp. Turned out great. Not cheap,$100 a gallon.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

i primed and painted with a benjamin moore porch and deck paint (oil based) and that so far has held up great. The guy who mixed it tinted the primer too so that was a good first coat. 
Watch out if you have a ramp door because it gets slippery. Next time I would mix some sand into the paint I used on the ramp to give it some traction.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

We did just that with our back ramp. We put sand in all of the paint on our trailer floor but with put more on the ramp and it works great, i looked into getting bed liner type of paint but it was a little to pricey.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If your going to do the sand on the ramp deal, you have to keep a mixing paddle in the paint at all times! keep mixing all the while your applying. Add alot of sand into the paint you want it to come out gritty, if the sand is on top of the paint it will wear off and become slick, if it's in the paint it will hold up. I recommend no paint inside the trailer, these things are waterproof and any moisture in them will absorb and be gone in a day or two. Also if you lock the breathability of the wood from the top, any moisture from the bottom can't escape out and will sit there and rot. Wood breathes. Don't do anything to the inside, the ramp Yes, as it's only one sided, metal covers the outside. Don't forget to chaulk all the seams to prevent water from getting under the wood. Like I said leave the interior floor alone.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

We own a body shop and sprayed Ultiliner in the entire trailer floor and up a foot. We caulked it and had drain holes but no water will ever get under it because it is spray in high quality and not a lay in. We did the ramp and then took the tape that is the grip stuff and stuck it on and then stapled it for extra strength. It is a little pricy but is totally worth it. If anyone has any questions, or is interested in having us do this to your trailer. PM me.


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

i put carpet on the inside of my trailer ive used a bed liner before and it scratches all the paint i would def. recomend outdoor carpet


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

snodak said:


> ive used a bed liner before and it scratches all the paint


What paint?? You mean you scratch the rubberized bed liner? We have studs on our quads ice fishing and when we load them in and slide it stays on top. If you have it done professionally you can specify what texture you want based on your use. I sprayed mine on solid, not rubber feeling much, to do that you have to spray the layers on close together so it gets hard. They on my last layer just before it tacked(or got dry enough to spray again) I threw some sandblasting sand in it for traction.


----------

